

Ray Dalio's radical truth - jbp
http://www.institutionalinvestor.com/Popups/PrintArticle.aspx?ArticleID=2775995

======
dmfdmf
Here's the link to Dalio's book on principles. I highly recommend it.

[http://www.bwater.com/Uploads/FileManager/Principles/Bridgew...](http://www.bwater.com/Uploads/FileManager/Principles/Bridgewater-
Associates-Ray-Dalio-Principles.pdf)

